# LiveZilla Pro 3 operator license for sale



## Ruchirablog (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have got a 3 operator LiveZilla Pro license up for sale. Never used livechat although I purchased it. So 0 activation count on livezilla web site. Livezilla comes with a client software to make it easier to use unlike annoying web based control panels.

Costs $226 on https://www.livezilla.net/premium/en/?action=preview

I will sell it to you for just $130 via Paypal

Thanks


----------



## mike915 (Aug 14, 2014)

is this still available ?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 15, 2014)

yep


----------

